# Lmr Saturday 5/11



## holdren11 (Jun 28, 2014)

any thoughts on fishing the river tomorrow around milford? Don’t mind the level being up a bit but wondering what the water clarity will look like. Don’t want to fish chocolate milk. Any info before tomorrow about 8a.m. Would be great! Thanks


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I crossed it in S Lebanon yesterday morning, slightly elevated but a good green color, if we don't get more rain I'm betting it will be fine, maybe perfect. 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Same in Loveland...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

If any one gets eyes on the river today I would appreciate an update on water color.
It was perfect Friday evening until Saturday afternoon when all the mud water from Greene county made its way down to my area.
Hopeful to fish overnight while the moon is still up.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Mad in Dayton did not look to good


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

live real close to it, will try to drive down after I get done around the house


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

LMR? Lower Miami River? I’m just guessing here. I’m in central Ohio and got on here to learn new places to fish and up my odds on my normal haunts but sometimes all these abbreviations throw me off. Wish sometimes you guys would actually say where your talkin about. I know the local guys know but us guys who have never fished it or maybe never knew some of these places exist are lost. And I don’t mean this in a bad way at all. Thanks M.M.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> LMR


 Little Miami river.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

garhtr said:


> Little Miami river.


I was close lol


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

It’s a little high, stained, no really muddy. Maybe 8 inches of visibility


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

South of Oregonia


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Harry1959 said:


> View attachment 306995
> View attachment 306997
> It’s a little high, stained, no really muddy. Maybe 8 inches of visibility


Thank you !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Still a little dirty here but should be better this evening, fair amount of smaller fish a.m.--- I'll be back !















Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Should be perfect by a.m.
It's pretty good now ! 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## holdren11 (Jun 28, 2014)

Any eyes on clarity today?? Looks like weather might nice for a few hours


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I was close lol


A little sw forum brake downs for ya 
Gmr=great Miami river
Lmr=little Miami river
Glsm=grand lake st.marrys
I'm sure theres more I'm forgetting.. 
Lmao it took me forever to figure out what ttt ment...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Last nites storms left the lmr in fair shape at least above Loveland, slightly elevated murky but very fishable.
Gauge on the E-Frk at Perintown moved very little and I would assume it was fine below the confluence and I hope to find out for sure P.M.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Harry1959 said:


> View attachment 306995
> View attachment 306997
> It’s a little high, stained, no really muddy. Maybe 8 inches of visibility


Where is this put in at ?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

That was at mathers mill access, about a mile north of I 71


----------

